# RCI Cruise and Resort Package



## carters4usm (Jul 1, 2009)

As a "premier" member, I just got an offer for a cruise/resort package through RCI.  Includes a 7-14 night cruise and a one week resort stay. Can be used separately or together.  The cost is $1,995.  Doesn't sound like a bad deal, but wanted to see if others have any experience with this promotion.


----------



## robertr55 (Jul 1, 2009)

carters4usm said:


> As a "premier" member, I just got an offer for a cruise/resort package through RCI.  Includes a 7-14 night cruise and a one week resort stay. Can be used separately or together.  The cost is $1,995.  Doesn't sound like a bad deal, but wanted to see if others have any experience with this promotion.



I don't have any experience with this specific promo, but have seen other similar ones....some questions I'd be asking myself:

Do they give you any info on which cruises and resorts are available as part of this promo, and are there any restrictions on when you can book?

Also - is this one of those "pay up front" deals, and then you have 1-2 years to take your trip, or do you only hand over the money when you're ready to book a specific cruise/resort?


----------



## geekette (Jul 1, 2009)

The only way to know for certain is to run the numbers.  

Whatever your first thought was for what kind of cruise and where the resort is, research those options anywhere on the internet.

I don't know what a "premier" member is, but if you were given any info on this promotion, get out the magnifying glass.  Is this per person or does it include accoms for 2?  Taxes, port charges, air, tips, transfers, blah blah fees, those will likely not be included.  Blackout times.  Only specific cruise lines/ships/itineraries/cabin categories.  Booking or service fees.  cancellation policy, deposits.

If you can live with what's in the fine print, I'd maximize the thing and pick out a "qualifying" 14 night cruise (can you do B2B???) at the highest allowable category and for the resort, I'd make a list of the hardest trades/highest renting places in the world that meet the parameters and start asking for them in "dream" priority order.  

While I'm sure the fine print says "subject to availability", if they accidentally left that out, you could have some fun with this.   "But I called the resort and they said they DO have vacancy that week.  Why won't you get me a reservation there?  Is this what the big lawsuit is all about?"

I think the promo would mysteriously expire.


----------



## gorevs9 (Jul 7, 2009)

carters4usm said:


> As a "premier" member, I just got an offer for a cruise/resort package through RCI.  Includes a 7-14 night cruise and a one week resort stay. Can be used separately or together.  The cost is $1,995.  Doesn't sound like a bad deal, but wanted to see if others have any experience with this promotion.


I was offered this "deal" a couple years ago.  You are basically pre-paying for a basic cruise.  Expect to put up some more cash to get that Alaskan or Mediterranean cruise.  The stay at a weeks resort has limited availability where you can probably rent via the Last Call Vacations for a few hundred dollars.  I bought the package, researched the prices; then rescinded.


----------



## carters4usm (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for the relies.  After looking a little closer, I think I'll pass on their offer.  The cabins are mostly low category insides that require additional $$$ to upgrade and do not include taxes and port charges.  Don't know if cruise prices will remain low over the next couple of years, but think I can put together a package that wouldn't cost any more.


----------



## DianneL (Jul 16, 2009)

*Not a Good Deal*

I got the same offer a year or so ago and after considering it did not think it was a good deal.  There were too many unknowns.  For example, what type of cabin on the cruise, cruise to where, location of resorts I would have to choose from.  And, when I questioned the caller as to where the RCI resorts came from that were available for this offer, he did not know.  Could it be from members deposits?????


----------



## AlnDi (Sep 11, 2009)

*Victim of misrepresentation*

My bad! 
I too was offered this unbelievable cruise and resort package and after 2 days of deliberating and detailed questioning of the sales reps, my husband and I decided to go with it. My main objective was gifting it to my daughter for her honeymoon next year.
I specifically asked about the Hawaiian cruises, using specific dates and cabins available. All was available and included in this wonderful deal I was told. The only additional expenses would be taxes and port fees, which I expected.
When the paperwork was delivered to me, I searched for details, but apparently not well enough. The most obvious was my financial agreement. The rest was tucked away, hardly noticable (I now know) on the back of the "coupons."
When I called to redeem my cruise/resort, I found it would cost me an additional $1560.00!!! YIKES!  In doing my own research with the cruise line and resort websites, I found that booking directly with them resulted in a total difference of $200! The RCI package was no great deal at all!
I called my RCI sales rep directly (who told me I was very important to her and she had an award-winning customer service record for over 10 years with RCI), she told me (after I left several messages on her extension) that she would work to "rectify my situation" and promised a "conference call" back to me in 48 hours. That was on August 26th and I have heard nothing since! :annoyed: 
I continue to call now, to no avail.
I want my money back. I am willing to persue it legally if I must!
Has anyone else experienced this With RCI?
Any recommendations???


----------



## Coach Boon (Sep 26, 2009)

*Current cruise & land promotion by RCI*

Hi all,

I'd like to thank AlnDi for her information.  We too just received a call from RCI on this "special". I tried to have the agent send me the contract details before I signed up on anything. She refused to do so but did say we have 10 days to cancel the contract as per the law. I didn't like that answer. If this is a true promotion, then sending a contract ahead of time is fair. There's quite a contract you sign with the cruise lines and they're well published in their brochures so why doesn't RCI also provide them up front?

This particular agent, as pleasant as she was, isn't that knowledgeable about the cruise industry. Cruise specialists want to team you up with a cruise line that matches your needs/expectations. They want your long term business. This struck me more along the lines of moving product that providing a travel service. If what you want is an inexpensive cruise regardless of ship or destination this might be an option. 

Note, I questioned how a flat fee could work given the huge differences in cruise lines, ships and rooms? Well, as I was working around the website they gave me access to, my wife noticed that some of the guaranteed better rooms require a certificate. The promotion only supplies one certificate and you need 2 for 2 people so there is going to be a cost upgrade. 

I had focused on Celebrity Cruise Lines for August 2010. I could get a Concierage room for a cost of $2995 not the $1995 as originally promoted. That's fine, at least I was told that and it makes more sense.

Like AlnDi, I'm worried about the extra costs that aren't obvious and without a contract to read, I'll pass.


----------



## robertk1 (Sep 26, 2009)

Took them up on this some time ago, but rescinded once the facts were in. The small print includes their option to put you into a hotel room if no condo is available. Hotels include Super8, Days Inn and Howard Johnson. Not acceptable if I am expecting a 2 bedroom condo with kitchen.

They were similarly vague when discussing which cruise line they would book me with. 

We did much better using one of the cruise consolidators found on-line. MUCH better!


----------



## MuranoJo (Sep 26, 2009)

Too funny seeing this thread after I just got a similar call about 4 days ago.  As soon as she mentioned the deal, I immediately said, 'not interested.'

I've just heard too much about the iffy exchange-for-a-cruise deals plus this isn't want I want to do in the near future, so I stopped the call very quickly as to not waste my time or theirs.


----------



## jodivk (Oct 2, 2009)

*RCI - crusing*

Ok, a bit off topic maybe.

RCI has the offers for a "discount" on cruises in exchange for banking a timeshare week.  Maybe it's just me, but I don't see how exchanging in a 2 bdrm in Hawaii and then still having to pay another $300 - $1100 per person for a cruise is a good deal.

Also,  on another RCI - cruise note I see in the RCI weeks exchange program lawsuit settlement paperwork that one of the offers to members is a coupon from RCI for $100 off of a cruise booking.

Given all the rest of the non-disclosed fine print, it definitely makes me hesitant to deal with RCI and cruising at all.

Jodi


----------

